# Bratislava: The Magic Metropolis



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

Bratislava Old Town (46) by Richard Mortel, on Flickr

Novy Most by K B, on Flickr

Bratislava Old Town (65) by Richard Mortel, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

布拉提斯拉瓦Bratislava by glansam, on Flickr

Untitled by flemch, on Flickr

Bratislava by Matt Keyworth, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

"Toxic" gardens near Dynamitka by Miroslav Beňák, on Flickr

Rooftops by Helen Habgood, on Flickr

Bratislava - Slovakia by Julien Pauwels, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

Untitled by flemch, on Flickr

_DSF0114 by Andreas Hognerud, on Flickr

_DSF0156 by Andreas Hognerud, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

Through the Tunnel by Matt Keyworth, on Flickr

_DSF0199 by Andreas Hognerud, on Flickr

The end of the Line by Westscapes, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

Bratislava by Matt Keyworth, on Flickr

Bratislava castle by José Luis Gutiérrez, on Flickr

Bratislava hlavná stanica by Zugführer, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

Slavín by Matt Keyworth, on Flickr

Windows - Bratislava, Slovakia (31.10.2011) by Yuri Novitsky, on Flickr

Bratislava by Matt Keyworth, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

Bratislava Christmas Market by James Fryxell, on Flickr

a short story about the black bird by Ignacy Cembrzyński, on Flickr

Old Town by Paul, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

Bratislava by Richard Kralicek, on Flickr

Bratislava 布拉提斯拉瓦 - 總統府 by glansam, on Flickr

Bratislava by Richard Kralicek, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

Fiber Art of Today 2018, Danubiana Meulensteen Art Museum, Bratislava. untill 11-11-2018 by Marian Bijlenga, on Flickr
Bratislava by Matt Keyworth, on Flickr
Untitled by Hsin Yi Wang (Q Wang) Q. photolife 攝影服務, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

Hotel Kyjev by Peter Lukáč, on Flickr
Bratislava 10-10-18-5 by Pat Gould, on Flickr
a short story about looking at the Danube river by Ignacy Cembrzyński, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

Zmŕtvychvstanie | Škoda 14 Tr #6285 | Koliba | Bratislava by Martin Mačanga, on Flickr
Bratislava Castle - Redscale by Joel Isaac Mills, on Flickr
Bratislava 布拉提斯拉瓦 - 總統府 by glansam, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

Tower 115 & Panorama City by Vlado B, on Flickr
Bratislava 布拉提斯拉瓦 - 舊城區 by glansam, on Flickr
Bratislava, Slovakia by Flavius Ivaşca, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

Duo push-pull by Tomáš Havlík, on Flickr
Shop window by Max Tercel, on Flickr
Tramtracks by Max Tercel, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

Novembre 2018 by anne boularand, on Flickr
Pub street by Max Tercel, on Flickr
Novembre 2018 by anne boularand, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

Novembre 2018 by anne boularand, on Flickr
Novembre 2018 by anne boularand, on Flickr
Novembre 2018 by anne boularand, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

nO tiMe by Nastia Vorobiova, on Flickr
On the gentle curve by William Wood, on Flickr
Bratislava from Slavin by Vlado B, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

Novembre 2018 by anne boularand, on Flickr
Bratislava Slovaquie by anne boularand, on Flickr
Novembre 2018 by anne boularand, on Flickr

Novembre 2018 by anne boularand, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

Ou Best Photos Of 2018: Bratislava by Csaba&Bea @ Our Wanders, on Flickr
TEDxBA_WOMEN_MJ-23 by TEDxBratislava, on Flickr
UFO Bridge Most SNP by dobi_bledar, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

Novembre 2018 by anne boularand, on Flickr

home II. by Vlado B, on Flickr
Hidden by halifaxlight, on Flickr


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr Pedro*









*Flickr Pedro*









*Flickr Pedro*​


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

Untitled by Dominik Jursa, on Flickr

Untitled by Dominik Jursa, on Flickr

Untitled by Dominik Jursa, on Flickr

Bratislava by night by Ralf Borutta, on Flickr
Spanish Embassy by Cocoabiscuit, on Flickr
Moon over Bratislava Castle by bin.angeknipst, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

Untitled by juraj tokarcik, on Flickr
Petržalka night #1 by Rainer Tessmann, on Flickr
IMG_20190421_104904 by Abderrahman Ait Ali, on Flickr

Bratislava P1420588 by Vlastimil Starec, on Flickr
Modrý kostolík by Lucia Deutschová, on Flickr

City sunset by Nexter, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

Bratislava Bridge SNP by Marian Ban, on Flickr Flóra Bratislava 2019 by ŽupaBA VUCBA, on Flickr
Bratislava/Pressburg by Andre Duddek, on Flickr
1970-01-01 01.00.00 46 by debleau, on Flickr
Teratoiid Paste up trip 2019 by Teratoiid, on Flickr
Bratislava/Pressburg by Andre Duddek, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

Bratislava/Pressburg by Andre Duddek, on Flickr
confluence of the rivers Danube and Moravia by ika6_, on Flickr
@bratislava by marek tomasik, on Flickr
Untitled by Yvan Rouxel, on Flickr Bratislava by Jobove - Reus, on Flickr
IMG_20190421_172351 by Abderrahman Ait Ali, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

Untitled by Yvan Rouxel, on Flickr
Bratislava by Jakub Visna, on Flickr
Untitled by Yvan Rouxel, on Flickr
P1430586 by Vlastimil Starec, on Flickr
Bratislava tramway: Tatra T3P # 7785 by Amir Nurgaliyev, on Flickr
Untitled by Yvan Rouxel, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

Untitled by Yvan Rouxel, on Flickr
Bratislava by The place where I belong, on Flickr
Bratislava by Joost Vriens, on Flickr
Bratislava P1430773 by Vlastimil Starec, on Flickr
Bratislava IMG_20190420_131035 by János Korom Dr. >13 Million views, on Flickr
Bratislava by Roger Gazineu, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

2019-05-01 10.27.37 1 by debleau, on Flickr
Bratislava P1430803 by Vlastimil Starec, on Flickr
Družba by towolf00, on Flickr
Untitled by Yvan Rouxel, on Flickr
Bratislava by Roger Gazineu, on Flickr
Bratislava P1430827 by Vlastimil Starec, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

2019-04-28_11-19-22 by debleau, on Flickr
Bratislava by Roger Gazineu, on Flickr
Untitled by heinrichj, on Flickr
Bratislava by Francisco Muñiz Francis, on Flickr
DSC01529.jpg by Paulo Rebêlo, on Flickr
Bratislava Castle by Radek Kucharski, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

Bratislava by Francisco Muñiz Francis, on Flickr
Hviezdoslav statue in Bratislava by Vlado B, on Flickr
Cats Eyes by Michael Goldrei, on Flickr

Bratislava by Smiley Photography, on Flickr
Bratislava Castle by Patryk Antkiewicz, on Flickr
Bratislava bridge Tramway by Smiley Photography, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

bratislava by Luca Fürst, on Flickr
Devin Castle by Patryk Antkiewicz, on Flickr
Bratislava Catedral 10 by ImageTrip .es, on Flickr
2018' SOR NS 12 Electric by Kim L, on Flickr
Abandoned building on the town square, Bratislava, Slovakia. My last 3 posts were all taken here. by John Kupersmith, on Flickr
Bratislava - Electricka by Smiley Photography, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

Bratislava Castle by Patryk Antkiewicz, on Flickr
Bratislava - Obchodna Street by Smiley Photography, on Flickr
Bastova street by Patryk Antkiewicz, on Flickr
Bratislava Main Station by Patryk Antkiewicz, on Flickr
The Lady Of Devin Castle by The Hobbit Hole, on Flickr
Bratislava Old Town by Patryk Antkiewicz, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

Bratislava, Slovakia by Ryan Bellinson, on Flickr
Slavin by Patryk Antkiewicz, on Flickr
Bratislava by Patryk Antkiewicz, on Flickr
Bratislava Old Town by Patryk Antkiewicz, on Flickr
Medical Garden by Patryk Antkiewicz, on Flickr
Bratislava Old Town by Patryk Antkiewicz, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

Bratislava Main Station by Patryk Antkiewicz, on Flickr
Bratislava_20170925_154711 by Vincent Lim PK, on Flickr
Karosa B741 #2643 L74 (->Vlčie hrdlo), Tedom C12G #2115 (ZÁLOŽNÉ VOZIDLO), Bratislava, obratisko Hlavná stanica, 16.5.2019 by dlach456, on Flickr
Bratislava_Castle_20170925_153215 by Vincent Lim PK, on Flickr
Trolleybus TR-9 Škoda by Ranildum, on Flickr
Bratislava by Tono Balucha, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

Untitled by juraj tokarcik, on Flickr
Skoda Tram by Kim L, on Flickr
Bratislava, Slovakia by Ryan Bellinson, on Flickr
Bratislava, Slovakia by Juan Carlos Castañeda Alsina, on Flickr
Donau Tag 13 Bratislava-2789 by Oliver Lawrenz, on Flickr
Bratislava, Slovakia by Ryan Bellinson, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

Donau Tag 13 Bratislava-2887 by Oliver Lawrenz, on Flickr
Bratislava Old Town by Patryk Antkiewicz, on Flickr
Bratislava, Slovakia by Ryan Bellinson, on Flickr
avion by Davide Lonigro, on Flickr
Bratislava Trams 25.5.2019 by Christian Pischinger, on Flickr
Bratislava I by Bruno Coelho (insta: @born_to_wanderlust), on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

Bratislava, Slovakia. by Manoo Mistry, on Flickr
Burgbergtunnel Bratislava 25.5.2019 by Christian Pischinger, on Flickr
Rose Castle by Alex Chang, on Flickr
Bratislava by Simon Ager, on Flickr
Bridge in the forest - Zelezna studnicka by Ranildum, on Flickr
Dáždniková ulica, Bratislava 25.5.2019 by Christian Pischinger, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

Sk Bratislava Sezession by As'buka, on Flickr
Bratislava - Eslováquia by joana Noceti, on Flickr
Sk Bratislava by As'buka, on Flickr
240 054 der ZSSK am 12.05.2018 in Bratislava by Paedu, on Flickr
Bratislava, Slovakia (77) by Manoo Mistry, on Flickr
Sk Bratislava by As'buka, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

Street Photo by Alex Chang, on Flickr
Sk Bratislava Donau by As'buka, on Flickr
Kids by Alex Chang, on Flickr
Sk Bratislava Burg by As'buka, on Flickr
Bread Wall by Alex Chang, on Flickr
Light Trail Bratislava by Alex Chang, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

Hey! Give me some! by Alex Chang, on Flickr
Directions by Sam Wise, on Flickr
Where I stayed in Bratislava by Simon Ager, on Flickr
Bratislava tramway: BMEŽ # 31 by Amir Nurgaliyev, on Flickr
Coffe Shop by Alex Chang, on Flickr
Locksmith Street. Michalská ulica. Bratislava, Old town, Slovakia by Manoo Mistry, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

My Life Style by Alex Chang, on Flickr
Gaudi in Bratislava, Slovakia by Zuzana Orsag, on Flickr
The Blue Church by Oliver Schöpgens, on Flickr
at the bus depot in the rain by Kendra Drischler, on Flickr
high-rises and a carpet of grass by Kendra Drischler, on Flickr
DSC_0330 by Christos Michail, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

DSC_0257 by Christos Michail, on Flickr
Doors Of Bratislava No. 6 by Oliver Schöpgens, on Flickr
The curious bronze statues of Bratislava by Sergio Salvetti, on Flickr
7931-7932 by TRANSPORTVIDEOS | Villamosok, on Flickr
Bratislava by Michael Dittrich, on Flickr
Bubbles! by young shanahan, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

Grasalkovičov palác by Sergio Salvetti, on Flickr
The Dragon by Br. Clement Dickie, on Flickr
Golden Danube by Oliver Schöpgens, on Flickr
Bratislava by Lorena Sopena, on Flickr
Bratislava by Roger Gazineu, on Flickr
Bratislava by Roger Gazineu, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

Bratislava by Roger Gazineu, on Flickr
Bratislava by Roger Gazineu, on Flickr
Wien Bratislava Juni 2019 Karin Wernig_0331 by Karin W., on Flickr
The UFO Bridge or New Bridge, Bratislava by jim_2wilson, on Flickr
Street scene, Bratislava by jim_2wilson, on Flickr
Wien Bratislava Juni 2019 Karin Wernig_0496 by Karin W., on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Mabuse (Jun 6, 2009)

Bratislava is nice, but i wouldnt come back a second time, to be honest.


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

Wien Bratislava Juni 2019 Karin Wernig_0360 by Karin W., on Flickr
Wien Bratislava Juni 2019 Karin Wernig_0438 by Karin W., on Flickr
Apollo Bridge, Bratislava by jim_2wilson, on Flickr
Wien Bratislava Juni 2019 Karin Wernig_0408 by Karin W., on Flickr
Wien Bratislava Juni 2019 Karin Wernig_0327 by Karin W., on Flickr
Wien Bratislava Juni 2019 Karin Wernig_0463 by Karin W., on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

Blue Church, Bratislava by jim_2wilson, on Flickr
Wien Bratislava Juni 2019 Karin Wernig_0296 by Karin W., on Flickr
The Worker, Bratislava by jim_2wilson, on Flickr
East Block. by Simona Lalková, on Flickr
The Slovak National Theatre, Bratislava by jim_2wilson, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

Most Lafranconi, Bratislava, Slovakia by Henrik Larsson, on Flickr Hans Christian . . . . something. by young shanahan, on Flickr Bratislava, Slovakia by Henrik Larsson, on Flickr Most Apollo, Bratislava, Slovakia by Henrik Larsson, on Flickr 
Bratislava Castle, Slovakia. by Manoo Mistry, on FlickrDanube, Bratislava, Slovakia by Henrik Larsson, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

Bratislava Railway Station, , Slovakia. by Manoo Mistry, on Flickr Fountains, Bratislava, Slovakia. by Manoo Mistry, on Flickr Bratislava Wall Art by Barrie Parker, on Flickr Old Market, Bratislava, Slovakia. by Simona Lalková, on Flickr BL549PV by Garamvölgyi Gergő, on Flickr Untitled by juraj tokarcik, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

Kunsthalle Bratislava, Slovakia. by Simona Lalková, on Flickr
Bratislava Sunset by Michael Abid, on Flickr
Happy Bench Monday (HBM), Bratislava, Slovakia. by Manoo Mistry, on Flickr
Wall Art, Bratislava, Slovakia. by Manoo Mistry, on Flickr
National Archives by Simona Lalková, on Flickr
Bratislava tramway: Tatra K2S # 7125 by Amir Nurgaliyev, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

Statue of Cumil the Sewer Worker Bratislava by Barrie Parker, on Flickr Hotel Kyjev, Kamenné námestie, Bratislava, Slovakia. by Simona Lalková, on Flickr Back Streeet Bratislava by Barrie Parker, on Flickr Bratislavský región a Trnava by ŽupaBA VUCBA, on Flickr Bratislava by Claudia Loughran, on Flickr Bratislavský región a Trnava by ŽupaBA VUCBA, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

Bratislava by Claudia Loughran, on Flickr
Bratislava by Claudia Loughran, on Flickr
Bratislava by Claudia Loughran, on Flickr
Presidential Palace, Bratislava, Slovakia. by Manoo Mistry, on Flickr
Bratislavský región a Trnava by ŽupaBA VUCBA, on Flickr
Bratislavský región a Trnava by ŽupaBA VUCBA, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

Bratislava by Claudia Loughran, on Flickr
Bratislavský región a Trnava by ŽupaBA VUCBA, on Flickr
DSCF9813.jpg by Antoine Chanel, on Flickr
Bratislava by Claudia Loughran, on FlickrBratislavský región a Trnava by ŽupaBA VUCBA, on Flickr
Bratislavský región a Trnava by ŽupaBA VUCBA, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

History vs Future, Bratislava, Slovakia. by Manoo Mistry, on Flickr Bratislava 16 by Long Thai Hoang, on Flickr Happy Fence Friday (HFF), Streets Of Bratislava, Slovakia.. by Manoo Mistry, on Flickr Bratislava 15 by Long Thai Hoang, on Flickr _DSF0213-Edit by Andreas Hognerud, on Flickr Bratislava by Torbjorn Karlsson, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

Za všetky rodiny (For all families). by young shanahan, on Flickr
Bratislava 4 by Long Thai Hoang, on Flickr
DSCF9840.jpg by Antoine Chanel, on Flickr
P1000144 by blackcloudbrew, on Flickr
Flusskreuzfahrtschiff - Bratislava by bino, on Flickr
Common People | Bratislava by flemch, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

Urban Art -Frantiskanska Zahrada - Bratislava (4) by Ann Collier, on Flickr Waiting for trolleybus near huge construction site.Bratislava, Slovakia, 2019 by Dominik Jursa, on Flickr Reflections on the river Danube by Imrich K., on Flickr Old castle Devín and landscape by Ranildum, on Flickr Common People | Bratislava by flemch, on Flickr Napoleon’s Army Soldier Statue -Bratislava Slovakia by Ann Collier, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

DSC02681-b by Rainer Petersen, on FlickrCacti. by young shanahan, on Flickr Sunrise over Bratislava by Michael Gittos, on Flickr two free chairs by zoetnet, on Flickr Sleeping on the top by Damien Negre, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates about Bratislava, BHT :cheers:


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

2019_06_13 Donau Bratislava(28a) by Tom Holmberg, on Flickr
Ruins by Mariusz Paczko, on Flickr
St Martin's Cathedral, Bratislava, Slovakia by Martin Gaboriaud, on Flickr
DSC_6726 by alpe89, on Flickr
Bratislava, Slovakia by Martin Gaboriaud, on Flickr
Slavín, Bratislava, Slovakia by Martin Gaboriaud, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

Bratislava Castle, Bratislava, Slovakia by Martin Gaboriaud, on Flickr The bridge to the universe by Konstantin Matroskin, on Flickr Sunny side up by Mariusz Paczko, on Flickr Slovakia, Bratislava 12 by Thomas Delsol, on Flickr Bratislava by Grace Fercor, on Flickr Slovakia, Bratislava 11 by Thomas Delsol, on Flickr


----------



## colsec (Feb 6, 2009)

BHT said:


> https://live.staticflickr.com/65535/48337468496_66564de978_b.jpg[/img
> 
> ^^Interesting
> 
> How about being gay in Slovakia?,from your perspective how is the situation for gay people in your country?


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

colsec said:


> How about being gay in Slovakia?,from your perspective how is the situation for gay people in your country?


The situation is good, especially in Bratislava and other „big“ cities. Personally, I have never had a negative experience or feeling of discrimination. Despite that it’s definitely not very common to see e.g. two men holding hands or kissing in public, if you decide to do so, you will have no problems with that. Other people will be maximally surprised to see such a thing, but some of them will be even supportive. 

LGBT people in Slovakia are fully protected by anti-discrimination laws and speaking in general, situation with fundamental/human rights is at very good level (I would say much better than in many Western European countries). Currently, a big problem is absence of equal marriage – Slovakia recognizes unions or same-sex marriages that were performed in other EU countries, but this gives only very limited rights. However, this is hopefully going to change soon – most of Slovaks already support same-sex marriages. In few months there will be parliament elections and I trust that we will get a new, more liberal government (BTW, even current prime minister of Slovakia is gay).

What I’m quite missing here is gay scene – in Bratislava it’s very decent and in other cities it doesn’t exist at all, so the only option is usually to go to Vienna or somewhere else abroad. But this is probably about Slovak mentality/society in general – compared with Colombians, Slovaks are more closed and lacking such a temperament and vibrance.

I hope it helped and if you would have some more questions, just ask


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

Eurovea by BEN Rijks, on Flickr Slovakia, Bratislava 15 by Thomas Delsol, on Flickr Bratislava by BEN Rijks, on Flickr The Hillbilly Moonshiners in Bratislava, August 2019 by Sander Stijnen, on Flickr Friends. by Simona Lalková, on Flickr Bratislava by BEN Rijks, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

DPB 7521 Jungmannova by Fabrizio Montignani, on Flickr
Russian Monument in Bratislava by Niels Engberts, on Flickr
​Bratislava by Patrizia Lamperti, on Flickr
sunset at Bratislava, Slovakia- DSCH3515 by Albert Leung, on Flickr
Bratislava by Patrizia Lamperti, on Flickr
BL-709TR - SOR NS 12 Electric by Eurobus Online, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

P1220659 copy copy by Thomas Ba, on Flickr
Bratislava by Patrizia Lamperti, on Flickr
Bratislava by Patrizia Lamperti, on Flickr
7781 - Tátra T3 SUCS by Eurobus Online, on Flickr
Bratislava by Patrizia Lamperti, on Flickr
Apollo Bridge by Marco, on Flickr​


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

DSC_3500 by Alexander Maximo, on Flickr
DSC_3447 by Alexander Maximo, on Flickr
NUOVO PONTE SNP by veruska, on Flickr
Bratislava Trams by adrian P, on Flickr
Untitled by sulo, on Flickr
SON00449 by Richard Kufčák, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

The figurative side of Shyish Photography by Lorenzo Zucchi, on Flickr Bratislava from the Castle. by david newbegin, on Flickr Bratislava castle statue by Lyubomir Grigorov, on Flickr BRATISLAVA (ESLOVENIA) by Andrés Serrano Lavado, on Flickr Bratislava trolleybus: Škoda 14Tr # 6262 by Amir Nurgaliyev, on Flickr Bratislava by Suha Parlakci, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

Panenska, Bratislava by Helen and Dave, on Flickr Hrad Castle, Bratislava by Andrei Manoliu, on Flickr Hodzovo Namestie (by the Presidential Palace), Bratislava by Helen and Dave, on Flickr The figurative side of Shyish Photography by Lorenzo Zucchi, on Flickr Green roofs next to the Danube, below the National Council building. by Helen and Dave, on Flickr RJ 386 202 met RegioJet uit Praag en ZSSK 240 127 met Os naar Leopoldov by Bjarne Kosmeijer, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

School stairs by Miloš Belanec, on FlickrMost SNP 'UFO Bridge' Bratislava by Rubentje01, on Flickr 

Starý most by Matt Keyworth, on Flickr

Bratislava city bus: Irisbus Citelis 12M # 2348 by Amir Nurgaliyev, on Flickr Rosum Bratislava by Vlastimil Starec, on Flickr Bratislava-3 by Chris Uthoff, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

Bratislava-19 by Chris Uthoff, on Flickr
green-roofs-next-to-the-danube-below-the-national-council-building_Bratislava by tomline43, on Flickr
Fontaine Vtáčia à Bratislava by Elisabeth BARI, on Flickr
Bratislava-1 by Chris Uthoff, on Flickr
Kochajda Bratislava by Vlastimil Starec, on Flickr
Bratislava Nights by Matt Keyworth, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

Early morning, Old Town, Bratislava by George Saville, on Flickr
SK8 Tlačová konferencia pre NR SR by ŽupaBA VUCBA, on Flickr
Ayuntamiento by José María Arboleda C., on Flickr
Under the glass roof by Rainer Petersen, on Flickr
Bratislava by José María Arboleda C., on Flickr
Bratislava-2 by silverdroid, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

96000322-1B72-4FBA-9879-DA33F709BBC4 by Benji7600, on Flickr
Bratislava-7 by silverdroid, on Flickr
Princezna s Push-pullem Bratislava Hlavná stanica by Pavel Ondrej, on Flickr
Bratislava-3 by silverdroid, on Flickr
Bratislava city bus: Mercedes O530 Citaro GL # 4931 by Amir Nurgaliyev, on Flickr
Bratislava-6 by silverdroid, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

Emerald Sky Starý Most Danube 1 Aug 8 2017 -1 by Russhackelford, on Flickr
Kapitulska Street -Bratislava Slovakia (3) by Ann Collier, on Flickr
Národná rada - Bratislava by Jambo Jambo, on Flickr
Palacio del Primado by José María Arboleda C., on Flickr
Bratislava Castle Gardens by Tony Hisgett, on Flickr
Bratislava 46 by Tony Hisgett, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

Bratislava 24 by Tony Hisgett, on Flickr National Theatre by Tony Hisgett, on Flickr Carlton Hotel by Tony Hisgett, on Flickr Sculpture 2 by Tony Hisgett, on Flickr Old Vs New Bratislava, Slovakia. by Manoo Mistry, on Flickr Digital park.. by Vlastimil Starec, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

Unknown street, Bratislava by George Saville, on Flickr
IMG_20190919_190545__01 by Misko ZeVsi, on Flickr
Bratislava by J.L. Gonzalez, on Flickr
Bratislava by José María Arboleda C., on Flickr
Iglesia de San Nicolás by José María Arboleda C., on Flickr
Kapitulska Street -Bratislava Slovakia by Ann Collier, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

Castle Devín by Andy Mulhearn, on Flickr
Twin city. by Vlastimil Starec, on Flickr
Gates at Bratislava Castle, Slovakia. by Manoo Mistry, on Flickr
A6309399 by Yury Khrol, on Flickr
Bratislava Castle Grounds by Jonathan Bracken, on Flickr
Bratislava 2017 by Stuart Rapson, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

Bratislava 2017 by Stuart Rapson, on Flickr
Bratislava 2017 by Stuart Rapson, on Flickr
Paseando por Bratislava by José María Arboleda C., on Flickr
Bratislava 2017 by Stuart Rapson, on Flickr
Bratislava Castle by Marco, on Flickr
Paseando por Bratislava by José María Arboleda C., on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

Apollo most by Vlastimil Starec, on Flickr
Paseando por Bratislava by José María Arboleda C., on Flickr
Bratislava - Panorama city by Vlado B, on Flickr
Iglesia Trinitaria by José María Arboleda C., on Flickr
.bratislava by Samuel Viest, on Flickr
Bratislava by Vlastimil Starec, on Flickr​


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

A Street Painter, Bratislava IMG_4504 by Dongning Li, on Flickr
Bratislava, Slovakia. by Lukasz, on Flickr
Lost Danube... by werk-2, on Flickr
Bratislava by Vlastimil Starec, on Flickr
Bad Kids by Victoria Lea B, on Flickr
IMGP2377 by Ian D Chivers, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

Železničné stanice a vlaky by ernst_gruber54, on Flickr
Bratislava by Vlastimil Starec, on Flickr
Bratislava by Vlastimil Starec, on Flickr
Untitled by Olga Leyba, on Flickr
Bratislava Slnečnica by Vlastimil Starec, on Flickr
IMG_4843 by Dongning Li, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

Caught ya looking by Jim Nix, on Flickr
Foggy construction day by Dominik Jursa, on Flickr
Bratislava by Sanne Aabjerg Kristiansen, on Flickr
Bratislava by Sanne Aabjerg Kristiansen, on Flickr
Baroque buildings by Swordscookie, on Flickr
Bratislava city bus: Irisbus Citelis 12M # 4002 by Amir Nurgaliyev, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

Castillo de Bratislava by Lu Gar Lu, on Flickr
Bratislava by zfhktz, on Flickr
Bratislava by Sanne Aabjerg Kristiansen, on Flickr
​Bratislava UFO by crearoom.ch, on Flickr
little walk - Bratislava by Adrian Radic, on Flickr
Style... by Roi.C ., on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

MX8_6183 by Redsox Nation, on Flickr
671 013 Bratislanica 19sept17 by Ceslo Scribens, on Flickr
Bratislava, Stare Mesto by Michael Loveday, on Flickr
Bratislava, Slovakia by anikinearthwalker, on Flickr
Bratislava castle and statue in front of blue sky by Pis Ces, on Flickr
Staré Mesto by Daphné Rzt, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

MX8_6183 by Redsox Nation, on Flickr
being alive by D. Mikulášová, on Flickr 
Michalská brána by Daphné Rzt, on Flickr
Bratislava by Daphné Rzt, on Flickr
Bratislava by Daphné Rzt, on Flickr
Kostol svätej Alžbety by Daphné Rzt, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

Bratislava by Jakub Filo, on Flickr
Bratislava by Adrian Lui, on Flickr
MALL by Roi.C ., on Flickr
The Main Square by Johnny Chin, on Flickr
SKODA 109E by Nikos Kantiris, on Flickr
St. Alice's of Wonderland aka The Blue Church. by young shanahan, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

P1170850 by Atanas Ivanov, on Flickr
P1170762 by Atanas Ivanov, on Flickr
Bratislava by Jakub Filo, on Flickr
P1170787 by Atanas Ivanov, on Flickr
Bratislava by Jakub Filo, on Flickr
Bratislava by Vlastimil Starec, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

Untitled by Fernando García, on Flickr
Bratislava Castle by Tomas Molnar, on Flickr
Bratislava 2019 by Iconick, on Flickr
Šafárikovo námestie. by young shanahan, on Flickr
Bratislava 2019 by Iconick, on Flickr
B1 SALVATOR APOTHEKE-BRATISLAVA _DSF2637 1 by Josef Halbedl, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

Bratislava by Vlastimil Starec, on Flickr
Bratislava 2019 by Iconick, on Flickr
Bratislava Eurovea by Vlastimil Starec, on Flickr
Bratislava tram T3 by Jakub Filo, on Flickr
Bratislava 2019 by Iconick, on Flickr
Bratislava Einsteinova by Vlastimil Starec, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

Bratislava city view by Jakub Filo, on Flickr
Deserted. by young shanahan, on Flickr
good morning bratislava by marek tomasik, on Flickr
DSC00298 by cleevehome, on Flickr
DSC00283 by cleevehome, on Flickr
Bratislava in the time of Covid. by young shanahan, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

DSC00252 by cleevehome, on Flickr
Bratislava - Hotel Galeria by Roland Wich, on Flickr
Bratislava - Slovaquia 2020 by Andres Gomez, on Flickr
Bratislava by Jakub Filo, on Flickr
Bratislava - Slovaquia 2020 by Andres Gomez, on Flickr
Bratislava by Amor Lucis, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

Bratislava Slovakia April 2019 by Jonk Photography, on Flickr
Bratislava trolleybus by Jakub Filo, on Flickr
Bratislava - Slovaquia 2020 by Andres Gomez, on Flickr
Bratislava sunset by Jakub Filo, on Flickr
Koronavírus - Bratislavský samosprávny kraj by ŽupaBA VUCBA, on Flickr
DSC00260 by cleevehome, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

Bratislava by Nimmer Ontoloog, on Flickr
Untitled by Fernando García, on Flickr
Bratislava sunset by Jakub Filo, on Flickr
Koronavírus - Bratislavský samosprávny kraj by ŽupaBA VUCBA, on Flickr
Untitled by Fernando García, on Flickr
Bratislava,Slovakia by Jiang Liu, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

Bratislava by Groundhopping Merseburg, on Flickr
Coffee vs. Covid. by young shanahan, on Flickr
Trolley by night @ Bratislava Hlavná Stanica by Johny Brauns, on Flickr
- Bratislava, Slovakia by Sean H - acritely photo, on Flickr
Bratislava by Groundhopping Merseburg, on Flickr
Bratislava by Groundhopping Merseburg, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

Untitled by Dominik Jursa, on Flickr
Old Town, Bratislava, Slovakia by martin ivanic, on Flickr
slovak village by Carl Schuyler, on Flickr
Blue Church, Bratislava by Lucía Cadenas, on Flickr
Trams @ Bratislava by Johny Brauns, on Flickr
P1180762 by Atanas Ivanov, on Flickr


----------



## JBsam (Apr 4, 2020)

The city definitely has a good vibe and the new batch of towers will give it a well deserved modern uplift.


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

výstavba v Bratislave by Jakub Filo, on Flickr
Bratislava Slovakia April 2019 by Jonk Photography, on Flickr
Bratislava by consciouslyunconscious, on Flickr
Skoda Trollybus 6866 @ Bratislava by Johny Brauns, on Flickr
Bratislava Downtown March 2020 by Juraj Melicher, on Flickr
Bratislava, Slovaquie. by Josée et Robert, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

Bratislava by Pedro Jimenez, on Flickr
Koronavírus - Bratislavský samosprávny kraj by ŽupaBA VUCBA, on Flickr
dom sv.martina @bratislava by marek tomasik, on Flickr
Bratislava by Uwe Stecher, on Flickr
Bratislava tramway: Škoda 29T # 7408 by Amir Nurgaliyev, on Flickr
Bratislava by Boris Ondera, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

Bratislava by Boris Ondera, on Flickr
Bratislava počas zákazu vychádzania by ŽupaBA VUCBA, on Flickr
IMG_5797 by Sarah Siobhan, on Flickr
Bratislava by Markus Rauscher, on Flickr
Bratislava počas zákazu vychádzania by ŽupaBA VUCBA, on Flickr
Bratislava, Slovakia by JohntheFinn, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

Bratislava Castle by Michael Gordon, on Flickr
Koronavírus - Bratislavský samosprávny kraj by ŽupaBA VUCBA, on Flickr
Bratislava počas zákazu vychádzania by ŽupaBA VUCBA, on Flickr
Koronavírus - Bratislavský samosprávny kraj by ŽupaBA VUCBA, on Flickr
BRATISLAVA, 13th. MAY, 2014 by Paul Coupland, on Flickr
Koronavírus - Bratislavský samosprávny kraj by ŽupaBA VUCBA, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

Old glory. by Federico Olivieri, on Flickr
Christmas market Bratislava by Martin Hronský, on Flickr
Balcony. by Federico Olivieri, on Flickr
slavin memorial @ bratislava by marek tomasik, on Flickr
Making a Photo by Rainer Petersen, on Flickr
Slovak National Gallery, Bratislava, Slovakia by David McKelvey, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

bratislava, 3 veze by marek tomasik, on Flickr
Bratislava, 2015 by Jim Kissel, on Flickr
A bailarina!! by puri_, on Flickr
Bratislava 2019-244 by Fabien Lang, on Flickr
jewish resilience by JEWISH DIASPORA, on Flickr
Bratislava 2019-102 by Fabien Lang, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

Bratislava #traveling by Dilek Durmus, on Flickr
Slavin-WWII-Memorial-in-Bratislava by maddy altobelli, on Flickr
Bratislava 2019-43 by Fabien Lang, on Flickr
Bratislava #traveling #slovakia #bratislava by Dilek Durmus, on Flickr
Staromestská, Bratislava, Slovakia by Sascha Selli, on Flickr
Beblavého 293:1 2, Bratislava, Slovakia by Sascha Selli, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

bratislava, the beauty on danube by marek tomasik, on Flickr
Bratislava Stairs by Larry Myhre, on Flickr
Sunset in Bratislava by Sarah Radley, on Flickr
Petržalka by Davide Lonigro, on Flickr
bratislava by marek tomasik, on Flickr
Slovakia (August 2019) by Kristīne Ketrina, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

Bratislava Trolley night copy by Jack Barnosky, on Flickr
7286 - Bratislava by Manuel Ribeiro, on Flickr
FUEN Congress 2019_30 by Dainius Babilas, on Flickr
Cafe life returns to Bratislava. by young shanahan, on Flickr
Bratislava Castle by Jonathon Shkolny, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

Bratislava, Slovakia. by Iata Alves, on Flickr
Logo by LopazV, on Flickr
Slovakia, Bratislava / Pozsony by Zoltán Max, on Flickr
Nad vinohradmi IV. | 671.012 + 628.315 | Bratislava - Mladá garda by Martin Mačanga, on Flickr
DSC_3299 by Michael Levi, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

Bratislava by David Čuj, on Flickr
&quot;I&#x27;ll take the silver one, please&quot; by young shanahan, on Flickr
Slovakia, Bratislava / Pozsony by Zoltán Max, on Flickr
Bratislava skyline by Jan Foltan, on Flickr
Bratislava by David Čuj, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

Street art in Bratislava. by young shanahan, on Flickr
Stary Most, Bratislava, Slovakia by Henrik Larsson, on Flickr
Common People | Bratislava by flemch, on Flickr
7285 - Bratislava by Manuel Ribeiro, on Flickr
UFO Observation Deck by Brook Ward, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

bratislava (9 sur 10) by Fabien Lang, on Flickr
Račianský vinohradnícky chodník by ŽupaBA VUCBA, on Flickr
Bratislava - Eslováquia by José Marques, on Flickr
Bratislava by Fabien Lang, on Flickr
Račianský vinohradnícky chodník by ŽupaBA VUCBA, on Flickr
Bratislava by Almira Bilalic, on Flickr
Račianský vinohradnícky chodník by ŽupaBA VUCBA, on Flickr


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr Joe Stephens *​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr Joe Stephens *​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr Joe Stephens *​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr Joe Stephens *​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr Joe Stephens *​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr Joe Stephens *​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr Joe Stephens *​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr Joe Stephens *​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr Joe Stephens *​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr Joe Stephens *​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr Joe Stephens *​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr Joe Stephens *​


----------

